# When martial arts training counts against you



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2016)

Found this interesting:

'Beyond Belief': Man Recounts Self-Defense Killing

_"Trujillo grabbed a gun and shot Perez once in the chest, Trujillo's lawyer, Barry Helfand said. He then put down the gun and remained in the home as sirens approached.
Perez was unarmed, but Trujillo knew he was a deadly and an immediate threat, Helfand said.

"We knew he was dealing with a martial arts expert who, if he got close enough, could take the weapon away and do whatever damage he wanted -- physically harm him, kill him and his family," he said."
_​The homeowner was arrested and charged with murder, but the Grand Jury declined to indict.  It appears based on the few news stories that I can find that the person shot was a 'martial artist' of some sort, was drunk, enraged, and issuing threats.  However, the fact that he was a martial artist appears to have weighed on the mind of the man who shot him.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is a cute story that go me into trouble. I was dating a woman for a short time, and, one time, she was speaking to me, but her son kept interrupting and calling my name. Having been trained to not take my eyes off the person who was speaking, in my Karate class, I just ignored him.  This made me the worst person, ever. I couldn't explain my way out of that, either.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 23, 2016)

IN his biography, Chuck  Norris talks about being called into court for the defense of a man who shot a "karate expert," as an expert witness, and demonstrating-against the prosecutor, who apparently didn't know any better-how he could kick someone before they could pull the trigger.


----------

